# Fuel gauge quit working!



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys! I've had this car for 21 years now and the past the fuel would work most of the time! But there was time were it acted like it would get stuck on full after I filled the tank! Well now it finally is at full all the time! Any ideas would be great! Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check the ground wire that connects the tank to the frame, if that is not connected the tank gauge will not work,


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats probably it seen as how the rest of the grounds I've been fixing are all corroded! Thanks 05 I will check that!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A "Full" all the time at your gauge means open circuit...and the ground is part of that circuit. If not the ground, could be the wiring or the sending unit on either the voltage or ground side of the circuit. Make sure your DASH grounds are good, too....usually with these old cars, it IS a bad ground rather than a broken wire, but anything is possible.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I had trouble with my gauge until finally it was repaired. Turns out the wiring was bad. Here's the usual causes of the gas gauge not working that I've learned:

-lost ground
-bad/broken sending unit
-bad wiring harness
-gas gauge needs rebuilding


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

dave, I think you've even got the order of failures nailed. The gauge itself always seems to be the last thing.


----------

